# Meklē produktu? >  Litija elektrovelo baterijas elementi

## Gints_lv

Kur Latvija meklēt litija elementus ar izmēriem:
Dimenssions: Thick * W * H: 18* 65* 131 MM (including lug length)
aliexpress ( māc šaubas par kvalitāti) :
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/7pcs-...542827344.html

----------


## Obsis

Jautājums vairākkārt atbildēts citās tēmās

----------

